# Hathaway bridge



## KevChap (Jun 6, 2021)

We go to pcb a couple times a year and I always fish at st andrews.. I seen online where you can fish under the hathaway bridge. Can anybody give me advise or where I can park to walk under there. We are going in a few weeks and my son wants to try some new spots. Thanks in advance


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 6, 2021)

There's a boat ramp on the Southwest quadrant.


----------



## seachaser (Jun 9, 2021)

Catch you some small pin fish and cast it as close to the bridge as you can lots of nice mangrove snapper. Also go there at night and there is a light shining on the water and the snapper fishing can be crazy good if you can get some pilchers its almost to easy.


----------



## seachaser (Jun 9, 2021)

I’m headed down this weekend for 7 days can’t wait but the wife picked a condo in water sound beach So will be doing more surf fishing then wade fish8ng this trip. Hope the grass isn’t to bad. Good luck to you. Pm me if you want some wade fishing spot


----------



## KevChap (Jun 9, 2021)

seachaser said:


> I’m headed down this weekend for 7 days can’t wait but the wife picked a condo in water sound beach So will be doing more surf fishing then wade fish8ng this trip. Hope the grass isn’t to bad. Good luck to you. Pm me if you want some wade fishing spot


I appreciate the info.. we still have a couple weeks before we head down but I'll definitely be interested in some tips. Good luck and thanks


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jun 10, 2021)

When I went to PCB last year around this time(should be there now being the week we usually go down, but had other plans TY) they were doing some major construction on the side with the boat ramp(college campus side). Couldn’t tell if the ramp was still open when driving by.
But you could still park over at the campus regardless and walk to the bridge.
I believe there is access on the other side of the highway too (eastbound) on either side of the bridge.
I’ve never fished the bridge personally, but have launched from there and paddled out to the small bayou inlet to the north on the campus side to target specks and usually do pretty good between the second and third channel marker poles.


----------

